

Google Moves Forward With Using Profile Information in Ads - jcr
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2013/11/11/google-moves-forward-with-using-profile-information-in-ads/

======
jcr
When Facebook added their user's names and images to advertisement with their
"Sponsored Stories" feature, they got sued, and lost:

[http://www.rawstory.com/rs/2013/08/26/judge-
approves-20-mill...](http://www.rawstory.com/rs/2013/08/26/judge-
approves-20-million-settlement-in-facebook-class-action-lawsuit/)

I suspect Google is being more cautious the Facebook in their terms of
service, but also, Google seems to let users opt-out of becoming
advertisements:

[https://plus.google.com/settings/endorsements?hl=en](https://plus.google.com/settings/endorsements?hl=en)

